
Apple drops Thunderbolt 2 eGPU support in 10.13.4 Beta 2 - Lio
https://egpu.io/external-gpu-macos-10-13-4-update/
======
atanasb
"Drops" is a bit misleading in this scenario.

The article states:

"10.13.4 Beta 2 came out today and it broke compatibility with Thunderbolt 1 &
2".

It's beta software - it's quite possible this is only a bug/broken feature.

~~~
Lio
That's a fair comment and hopefully that's the case.

